# Help! Hava Pup NOT warming up



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

Good Afternoon Hava:Mom's & Dads,

I am Clover's mom! Clover is 24 weeks old (inserting picture below). I am in need of real advice and assistance - hoping these forums can lend a thought. I received Clover at the age of 8 weeks old. A brief but full history includes the following from 9 weeks old onward - 3 puppy/obedience programs, lots of different socialization events (parks, bands playing, festivals, dog friendly eat out restaurants, hardware stores, dog parks (many of these), pet stores, craft stores, people coming in and out of our home for renovations). Needless to say, we've really put the work in to socializing her. Miss Clover is in love with all human beings and children; which is the most important and I value this trait. My girl is the sweetest with humans! However, she is a nightmare with other dogs. I cannot allow her to roam on her own when we enter parks because she is terrified of other dogs and will growl/nip/screech at other dogs; larger dogs with more prey drive find this to be very enticing and we've found ourselves in a couple of situations where it could have been deadly had I not been aware of dog behaviors and manners. 

I no longer think that dog parks are particularly safe for *passive little dogs but I have no other resources I can think of to expose her to other dogs. I am newer to the area, I work from home and I do not have friends with canines. It is important to me to give my animals a very successful, happy and healthy lifestyle and for me, that includes trips to beaches, public outings and yes, dog parks! Since my girl is indeed a dog and exercise is important - I need to have her compliant with this. Now, before anyone lends a soft heart here - It's worth noting that I am a softie as well and I have dedicated most of my years to rehabilitating my rescues and fosters. I've always been successful in this but my last rescue, whom now is a senior, has had a very difficult time these last couple years and no longer tolerates people or dogs. Because of this, my heart has broken for him because he cannot participate in anything we do with Clover or just in general. Clover has had no exposure to his behaviors with other people or dogs - so as far as she knows, he's the most lovable little guy with everything (and he is, when he's home). I do not want to endure heart break on that level with any of my future dogs. I adopted Clover from a very sweet and loving breeder; her parent's were well thought of, tested and treated like royalty. I believe the breeder's ethics and knowledge have helped Clover become the great little one she is - but perhaps it's just not in her to be around other dogs. This is what the trainers have claimed and softly tried to encourage her being a lap dog that just sits at home and enjoys those comforts. But this is not the lifestyle I want for her, myself or any future babies I have. I want life to be full of happy moments, plenty of exercise and lots of love and happiness. We are active and want Clover to be able to go to these places with us, because most dogs do thoroughly enjoy it and there is a dramatic difference in happiness between dogs stuck at home versus dogs able to travel the road of life hand in paw. 

I hope this message is not too jumbled. I really need some clarity and help, I fear if we cannot work with her - I may have to find her another suitable home where their lifestyle will be able to stimulate being at home all the time; whilst ensuring her happiness. Which is NEVER something I thought I would consider and being an emotionally invested dog mom, I can only see very sad times ahead. :crying::crying:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

No major advice - except maybe taking a lot of classes, even if you don't need them for the actual training, so that she's around lots of other dogs, but ones that are under control because it's a class?


----------



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm surprised this got so few responses, I figured the community would relate or have insight  It seems like a safer route to keep exposure but I don't want the poor thing to feel tortured being around animals if she doesn't feel comfortable. It's hard to know.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

One thing you might try is to seek out people who might be interested in having “playdates” one on one with other small dogs. When Cassie was younger, i solicited other owners of young small dogs thru our neighborhood NextDoor and we rotated between our backyards. I confess I eventually stopped because she spent most of her time flirting with the humans and I was spending time throwing balls for the other dog. She knew proper dog behavior, sniffing butts, running around a bit, but she is so people oriented that she ignored the other dog. Many Havanese are just people oriented...but it sounds like Clover is more hostile to other dogs, rather than disinterested so not sure if this would work but it seems like one on ones with similar dogs might help.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

First of all, I wanted to say how absolutely adorable Clover is. It sounds like you need to decide if you can live with what makes Clover happy, even if that isn’t the same as what you think should make her happy. You state that you don’t think dog parks are particularly safe for little dogs and she obviously is not comfortable there either. Why bring her then? My dog’s breeder has a wonderful Havanese reunion event every summer at her home. I tried for two years to bring Molly to interact with all the other Havs. While all the other dogs were interacting and running around, Molly was obviously stressed being around so many other dogs. We don’t attend any more. Molly definitely loves people more than dogs and I am ok with that. I am sorry that you are considering finding her another home because of this because she sounds like a delightful little dog. If that is your decision you should contact your breeder. My contract states that I can’t rehome my dog without checking with her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think ,you should have an evaluation done with an experienced behavior specialist . Email me privately if you are interes ted , as I will help you find one.


----------



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

That's a pretty good idea @Cassandra, I do happen to have recently come across the Nextdoor app, hopefully there will be a bountiful amount in a 30 mile radius. I fear the same will happen but I do believe in a closed setting with 1-2 dogs versus 15 will be helpful. When we go to the Dog Park, the little dogs are always with the big dogs - so I never get to isolate her in the small area. I do think Clover is more passive than hostile, it's a "I'm scared, you're sniffing too close to my face / butt", but maybe that is hostile. Clover doesn't like go after the dog, she just doesn't want them in her space, otherwise just lays beside me hating her time there. I feel partially to blame because I'm often times on high alert because I don't know how dogs will react to her snapping if they come in contact with her. 
@Molly120213 Thank you! Clover is gorgeous and has the pretty crystal brown eyes that many Hav's have but they are just so beautiful. Right now, I'm in-between moving so we're very busy around here and have been for weeks now. I know in the coming weeks once we're finalized buying our first house and moving all the way there, life will be back to normal. Clover doesn't really understand the concept of having to be alone more than an hour. Once I start working again - I feel like our daily run and play will not suffice for her energy and she will not be as content. I would love to be able to add the dog park as a stimuli for her. The reason I say this is because when I wrestle with my dogs on the floor, play tug or ball, or squeaker toy her interest is entertained for about 30 seconds to a minute tops before she wants to tackle and prompt my older dog. My old guy does definitely play with her but he does not have near the energy and I cannot entertain her interest what so ever if he shows even a mild interest in getting up from his little bed. Clover is very strongly interested in playing with dogs versus humans. I say this from experience with a couple family members dogs who had visited as well. I just want my girl to be happy long term and I don't want her fear to grow to debilitating measure. I do not want to find her another home but I do know my lifestyle will be very outgoing and I don't know if she will enjoy herself once we're settled in. ********It goes without saying but I certainly would not bring her somewhere I feel is unsafe. I meant to indicate that I no longer find it a safe option, it's not worth the stress & risk of guessing how a dog will react. I know socialization is crucial when they are young and I wanted to get this time in while it was fitting but she's just too small compared to them. There are several little dogs that are always at this dog park and they actually run the show and none of the dogs bother them, but I guess clover is too submissive.


----------



## Cheerios (Dec 16, 2017)

I put my puppy in puppy class at 12 weeks. At the beginning of each class they would let the puppies play together and Ricky really didn't quite get it. He would run around like a bat out of hell and then it would kick off the prey drive in the bigger dogs. The instructors quickly shut it down but I could tell that Ricky wanted to play but got too excited and couldn't play properly with other dogs. 
I put my puppy in daycare to help him with puppy to puppy play manners. The place he attends has a small dog room and they slowly introduced him to the room to make sure he could handle it. Now I take him once a week so that he can get the dog to dog socialization he seems to crave. 
He is much better now with other puppies and is friendly but is less frantic and crazy when he is around other dogs. I've also met another Havi mom on this forum who is local and we are able to get our puppies together for playdates. It has also been really helpful for Ricky because it is a one on one interaction and much calmer than a large room of dogs.


----------



## tklp55 (Mar 29, 2018)

Clover is SO CUTE! I think you need to find the right trainer to work with her. The first trainer/groomer I used my Diva hated and I have since found someone just right. 
I think it's mostly that they all have their own personalities more than we give them credit for. I was tempted to give Diva back to the breeder the first few weeks just because caring for a dog after a couple of years of not having one was overwhelming me. I have Lupus and my idea was to do all I could during the warm months and hopefully have a well-trained dog by fall. The Lupus is becoming more debilitating and it's all the trips outside that are so hard on me. She needs to go every 1.5 hours or there's a good chance she'll go inside. We got a pet-door installed that took her six weeks to get the hang of and are on a farm. We have our acre "yard" enclosed for her with an Invisible Fence. The guy was very careful to set it to only the amount needed to be uncomfortable for her if she tries to cross the boundary. She does great with that (so did our previous dog) and uses the full yard, enjoying the sights and sounds of the farm animals and all that goes on on a farm, but not crossing the boundaries. 
The thing she doesn't get yet is when she feels like she wants to "go", to get herself outside. She gladly goes when I 
take her out and say, "Potty". Does anyone else have experience with their dog using a pet door and of their own volition getting themselves out to go? Is it just an age thing? She gladly runs in and out her pet door just for fun, mostly fun with the cat who's learned it too and heads outside to see if there's anything going on. 
The other thing she does is carry on like, "Invader! Invader!" when anyone comes in the door or heads up the steps.
Especially my husband who is way louder and has powerful footfalls compared to my daughters. He corrects her, she immediately stops, but still does it anew each time. Anybody got any ideas on that?
I realize I'm more like making a new thread here with my questions! Sorry!
But then Diva has a number of traits that are Better than our previous dogs, which brings me back to my original response that they just all have their own personalities, strengths and weaknesses, and the Right trainer would be the way I'd see to get Clover more used to non-stressed interaction with other dogs. I've had Diva around other dogs (like my dog sitter has three big dogs, my sister two, no problem at the dog park) and she's fine. I didn't get her till she was 5.5 months old and she spent all that with siblings and the breeders dogs, so that may be while she's cool there. We are best-buds now and I couldn't imagine giving her back.


----------



## HavaHUG (Feb 17, 2018)

@Cheerios Ricky sounds like a ball of fun! I have thought about daycare too but I've heard many horror stories and I am pretty skceptical. I suppose that is a new tip too, I never thought about trying to find a play date on the forums! Thanks 
@tklp55 Thank you! Diva is a beauty as well. I do believe finding a one on one trainer could be useful here but there are dozens upon dozens and hoping to find the right one would be difficult and costly. However, I think she's pretty agreeable with humans and has mostly great focus. I'll have to research my area more thoroughly because I am a perfectionist and I think I set the bar higher than need be from these trainers. I believe it also comes from the failed programs that I've already been a part of.

I think for the doggy door you need to train her from the inside. If you take her to the doggy door and get on her level to point at the door and say "potty" I think after a week or so she'll understand. Once she goes through the door, I think it would be even more renforcing if you follow her out and say "potty" for the first few days. If she resist going through, you could always get your daughter or husband to go on the other side and call her through and then say "potty".

I can't imagine returning Clover or finding her another home but I do want her happiness to be at a reasonable level and if my activity finds me out of the house more often - I don't want her to be sad and lonely back at home. The next home would be for her more than for me.


----------



## tklp55 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for your response. I'm in such a rural area that I had only the one trainer/groomer available here in my town in SE Ohio. The groomer that I found that I like is a 50 minute trip each way. Fortunately, there is another place I can go nearby her while she grooms Diva. 
I already tell her Potty when I'm outside with her but you're right, I need to say it right before she goes through the pet door so hopefully she begins to make that connection. 
I got her for company because my husband is most of the time either working at his office or on the farm. My two girls are twenty, live at home but go to college, work and are generally on the run and not around much.
The Lupus keeps me from being on the go like I'd like, so I needed someone at the house that I could bounce off of.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

tklp55, I think you might want to start your own thread . . .

OP, I'm sorry to hear about the troubles you're having with that cute little doll, Clover! I think you've received good advice in this thread so far. I agree that one-on-one playdates would be ideal. Do you have a Petco near you? They offer small breed puppy playtime, and there never were many dogs there when I would take Shama. It was nice because a trainer was always present. Diane was nice stop taking Molly to stressful situations, but I also sympathize with your desire to be able to take Clover to places where other dogs will be . . . Sorry I'm not offering much help, but I want you know I'm thinking of you and Clover. 

Please keep us posted . . .


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Be careful using the invisible fence. It may be fine that your pupster will not venture beyond the boundaries set by the fence, it would not prevent other animals (especially predators) from getting in. Have heard stories of pets being attacked or carried off within a 'invisible fenced' yard.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I never heard of socializing dogs until I bought our Havanese puppy six weeks ago. Or of even going through puppy training. All my dogs were housebroken and were pleasant dogs to be around. And I'd never heard of a dog park and of having dogs that don't know each interact. I never thought about it. Fast forward today. 

Sounds to me like your puppy is pretty normal. My daughter has a 7-year-old Golden-Doodle who lives with us. Patti at 9 weeks acted like an out of control demon possessed dog when she discovered Lucy. Biting, jumping, doing flips and running in circles at a 100 miles per hour. I thought we'd forever have to keep them separate because Lucy was in no mood for the biting and all the crazy antics and roughhousing from a 2.5 lb dog. Lucy as the adult dog had to educate Patti on how to act. Now at 14 weeks Patti and Lucy are playing together. They're still separated as Patti would drive Lucy crazy. As Patti matures they're interaction will change. We let them out in the yard together in the evenings for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

tklp55 I'm glad you mentioned you're using an invisible fence. I've always had a doggie door with fenced and unfenced yards with an invisible fence. The doggie door is the easiest way to housebreak a dog. Right now I'm indoor house training our 3.5 month old puppy to use pads. We vacation in the mountains during the hot summer months and do not have access to a yard. Eventually, I hope to transition Patti to the doggie door where she learn to do most of her business outside when back home. We're going to put a fenced around the doggie door area. I'm not sure if I'll use our invisible fence with this dog. Invisible fences do quit working from time to time, due to lightening or some other reason. The dog's collar sometimes quits working. The dogs quickly learn the system is off and will go out of the area. Depending on the dogs personality sometimes they stray a little ways and return. I had a Schnauzer that ran off and was gone for a couple of days. Small dogs like Havanese are known to be harder to house break, so you're little dog probably needs more time and a very close eye when inside the house.


----------

